# Bulgarian Squat compared to Lunge



## Nate K (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm thinking that bugarian squat is more quad dominant than a lunge.  Bulgarian squat is the same as a split squat, right?[/B]


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree. I think that Lunges are more ham and glute dominant. But maybe its just me....?


----------



## katt (Nov 3, 2006)

No D, I think you're correct - I think the lunges are more ham & glute also


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Whenever I get done with lunges I always feel like I have a charlie in my ass.


----------



## katt (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whenever I get done with lunges I always feel like I have a charlie in my ass.




Yeah, well try sitting down the next day..


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 3, 2006)

Lunges are a quad dominant movement...It's as hip/ham dominant as a squat...(squats also heavily recruit the p-chain)

Bulgarian squats are a split squat with the hind leg propped up on something.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 4, 2006)

I find they both hit my quads just as well if the loads im using are right.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 4, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I'm thinking that bugarian squat is more quad dominant than a lunge.  *Bulgarian squat is the same as a split squat, right?[/*B]



 
split squat- http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSplitSquat.html
bulgarian squat- 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSingleLegSplitSquat.html


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2006)

It depends on the type of lunge.  A walking lunge would use more glute/hamstring (Relative to a regular lunge) because you are "pulling" yourself forward with your leg; hip extension is a more important function here.  Reverse lunges would be the same deal, but maybe even more so because decelleration of hip flexion on the eccentric is more prominent.  Lunging in a cage so that you "push" yourself back to a standing position is going to be more quad-dominant.

It's hard to quantify which one hits the p-chain better between a lunge and a Bulgarian squat, even if you were to pick just one type of lunge for comparison sake.  Your back leg is not able to offer as much assistance during a Bulgarian squat as it is during a lunge, so your gluteals have to do a lot more in order to stabilize you lumbo-pelvic hip complex and femur.

This doesn't mean all that much, but I must say that nothing makes my glutes as sore as a Bulgarian squat.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2006)

mike456 said:


> split squat- http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSplitSquat.html
> bulgarian squat-
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSingleLegSplitSquat.html



Good Boy!

I was going to say the same thing as I read the earlier posts.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> It depends on the type of lunge.  A walking lunge would use more glute/hamstring (Relative to a regular lunge) because you are "pulling" yourself forward with your leg; hip extension is a more important function here.  Reverse lunges would be the same deal, but maybe even more so because decelleration of hip flexion on the eccentric is more prominent.  Lunging in a cage so that you "push" yourself back to a standing position is going to be more quad-dominant.
> 
> It's hard to quantify which one hits the p-chain better between a lunge and a Bulgarian squat, even if you were to pick just one type of lunge for comparison sake.  Your back leg is not able to offer as much assistance during a Bulgarian squat as it is during a lunge, so your gluteals have to do a lot more in order to stabilize you lumbo-pelvic hip complex and femur.
> 
> This doesn't mean all that much, but I must say that nothing makes my glutes as sore as a Bulgarian squat.





a) paragraph 1 is good and important. pushing backwards is a lot more of a knee extension than doing a walking lunge and pusing forward.

b) I agree with paragraph 2 also.  It is impossible to know where it is working more.  Also, people are so different with how their muscles fire and people compensate in different ways, which is going to happen as fatigue sets in.

Basically, it doesn't matter.  The important thing is that you do some single leg work and that you hit your hamstrings and glutes in squat type lifts (ie, squats, lunges, etc) and pull type lifts (RDL, DL, etc.).


----------



## mike456 (Nov 4, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Good Boy!
> 
> I was going to say the same thing as I read the earlier posts.



lol


----------



## Nate K (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice, I hoping cpimp and funk would answer.

I pretty sure I use my glutes more in squats, and bulgarian squat.  I'm thinking I will use lunge in cage and front squat for more quad related work.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 4, 2006)

mike456 said:


> lol




That wasn't funny.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 4, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Nice, I hoping cpimp and funk would answer.
> 
> I pretty sure I use my glutes more in squats, and bulgarian squat.  I'm thinking I will use lunge in cage and front squat for more quad related work.



is that english


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2006)

After a search, I found most of the listings found were what mike had already listed.

Is there another label for step-ups?  I was confusing these with bulgarian squats.  But a split squat...I think the thread starter was thinking of bulgarian deadlifts?


----------



## mike456 (Nov 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> After a search, I found most of the listings found were what mike had already listed.
> 
> Is there another label for step-ups?  I was confusing these with bulgarian squats.  But a split squat...I think the thread starter was thinking of bulgarian deadlifts?



what?

step-ups- you step up on a bench

bulgarian squats you stand in front of a bench, put one of your legs on the bench, and squat (you squat on one leg)

there is no such thing as a bulgarian deadlift.

check out exrx.net


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2006)

Check out Google.

http://www.mensfitness.com/fitness/72

Remember mike, you really dont know EVERYTHING.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

yes, there is such a thing as a bulgarian deadlift.


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yes, there is such a thing as a bulgarian deadlift.



How do you do it? I like to expand culturally via working out.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> How do you do it? I like to expand culturally via working out.



same set up, back foot on the bench.  then, as you descend down into the squat position with the front leg, you can reach towards your toes and perform a deadlift type of movement.   Because your hands (with the DBs) are going more towards the floor, your torso is not as upright as the bulgarian squat (because you aren't sitting back and down as much), so it is more like a DL.  I don't really do it with people.  I just have them go onto single leg deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> same set up, back foot on the bench.  then, as you descend down into the squat position with the front leg, you can reach towards your toes and perform a deadlift type of movement.   Because your hands (with the DBs) are going more towards the floor, your torso is not as upright as the bulgarian squat (because you aren't sitting back and down as much), so it is more like a DL.  I don't really do it with people.  I just have them go onto single leg deadlifts.



Ohhh I see. I may give it a try.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 5, 2006)

mike456 said:


> is that english



Haha, my post was horrible.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Check out Google.
> 
> http://www.mensfitness.com/fitness/72
> 
> Remember mike, you really dont know EVERYTHING.



my bad


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> same set up, back foot on the bench.  then, as you descend down into the squat position with the front leg, you can reach towards your toes and perform a deadlift type of movement.   Because your hands (with the DBs) are going more towards the floor, your torso is not as upright as the bulgarian squat (because you aren't sitting back and down as much), so it is more like a DL.  I don't really do it with people.  I just have them go onto single leg deadlifts.



Ya know, even though its quite a variation, when would someone NEED to do these?  

Or bulgarian squats?

I am asking cuz I can already hear clients saying "why am i doing this?"


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2006)

Bulgarian deadlifts look like fun.

AKIRA, if your clients ask you why they're doing Bulgarian squats:


Address the bilateral deficit by implementing a unilateral exercise with minimal assistance from the "non-working" limb.


Help improve femoral control, and therefore knee stability to help prevent injuries and promote structural integrity of the joint.


Active the lateral subsystem to a large degree, which is important in frontal plane stabilization of the lower extremities.


Improving hip mobility through dynamic activity.


It's a great challenge physically and mentally.


Because you told them to do it.  Follow up with a "shut the fuck up; you have to give me an extra set now."


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Bulgarian deadlifts look like fun.
> 
> AKIRA, if your clients ask you why they're doing Bulgarian squats:
> 
> ...





Damn, I should bookmark this.  For one, its good info and two, I have to look up every other word so I can explain it bluntly to a client (and so I can understand it!   )

The last one is pefect.  I trained with another trainer the other day and made her do another set after fucking up a rep during a current set.  "ok lets do one more set."  "WHY?  I did 3 sets!"  "And you fucked up that last set, so shut up and do it, but do it right this time!"


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Because you told them to do it.  Follow up with a "shut the fuck up; you have to give me an extra set now."



sig'd.  Too good.


----------

